

Ask HN: Suggestions for learning statistics (& prob) really fast? - samratjp

Any suggestions for learning basic statistics and probability (and beyond, but need a decent base first :-)?<p>Preferably, any material that uses R or something student-friendly (read: free or student license) would be extra credit.<p>Motivation: don't want to take year long stats courses in college that don't use stats software.<p>EDIT: Just to make the experience fruitful, I am aware of OCW, this (http://www.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html), etc... But, which materials in here or elsewhere are helpful?
======
azharcs
I liked this Lecture "Basics of Probability and Statistics" by Mikaela Keller,
IDIAP Research Institute.

<http://videolectures.net/bootcamp07_keller_bss/>

ps: She is cute. :)

------
eisenkr
The best first book on R I've read is Gelman and Hill's "Data Analysis Using
Regression and Multilevel/Hierarchical Models"
(<http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/arm/>). It's more focused on regression
and Bayesian methods than basic probability, but it's a great book that's
priced very competitively (only $39.99).

------
mdakin
The MIT probability class targeted at EECS students is 6.041. It is on OCW. It
provides a solid foundation in probability with an emphasis on applications
(rather than proof). Statistics is but one application of probability and is
not heavily emphasized by the class (at least when I took it). That said if
you understand 6.041 you'll understand statistics without much more work. Good
luck and have fun!

~~~
oscardelben
Unfortunately I couldn't find video lectures for 6.041. Do you guys only use
lecture notes?

~~~
madcaptenor
OCW has a list of courses available on video
(<http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/av/index.htm>). 6.041 isn't one of
them.

------
chaostheory
The Headfirst series has a statistics book now: [http://www.amazon.com/Head-
First-Statistics-Dawn-Griffiths/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Head-First-
Statistics-Dawn-
Griffiths/dp/0596527586/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237868433&sr=8-1)

No it doesn't have R in it, but it's an interesting read

------
simon_kun
Well written, humorous intro to statistics using R:
[http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Introduction-Michael-J-
Craw...](http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Introduction-Michael-J-
Crawley/dp/0470022981/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237875293&sr=8-1)

------
carterschonwald
[http://www.amazon.com/Theoretic-Probability-Statistical-
Prob...](http://www.amazon.com/Theoretic-Probability-Statistical-
Probabilistic-Mathematics/dp/0521002893) is a great book if you want to learn
advanced probability theory and techniques.

------
tokenadult
A very good, readable, SHORT article worth rereading about what makes
statistics a separate subject from mathematics is

<http://statland.org/MAAFIXED.PDF>

The article includes a bibliography of recommended readings, and talks about
the use of software in statistics education.

Another good article is

[http://repositories.cdlib.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=10...](http://repositories.cdlib.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1002&context=uclastat/cts/tise)

Both articles will help a student in any kind of statistics course or
statistics self-study better understand statistics, and how probability
relates to statistics.

------
ian01
I took Applied Statistics 550 with all assignments in R. Caught me up on
statistics real fast after I hadn't taken it in about 2 years. Concepts in
Probability and Stochastic Modeling, Huggins and Keller-Mcnulty. Its good and
short. Doesn't have the R assignments though.

------
peregrine
I am in a Prop and Stats course right now would like this just so I can apply
it outside of class to something useful.

------
albertcardona
Read the "Cartoon Guide to Statistics". It's no joke. Rather, perhaps the book
that explains statistics in the clearest way.

[http://www.amazon.com/Cartoon-Guide-Statistics-Larry-
Gonick/...](http://www.amazon.com/Cartoon-Guide-Statistics-Larry-
Gonick/dp/0062731025)

